# Big news about the BRASCAR race on 1/29/11!!!



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Big news about the BRASCAR race on 1/30/11!!!*

I have just received a phone call from Al Thurman. The new Landshark will make its debut at the BRASCAR race in St. Cloud, FL on 1/30/11!! He will be donating the car, after it is raced, for a raffle to fund BRASCAR 2012 and trophies for Florida HOPRA 2011!! This will be a collector's item since this is chassis #2! A rare chance to win an instant collector's item!!! Visit www.landsharkho.com for a picture of the chassis. The prize is a ready to run!

Florida BRASCAR and FL HOPRA would like to thank Al Thurman and Landshark for such a wonderful donation.

If you are interested in tickets for the raffle and can not make the race, contact me and we can do Paypal. The car will be arriving on Wednesday or Thursday of next week just in time for the raffle!! Raffle tickets will be $5.00 each.

Leo Belleville
[email protected]


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey sltcar58 can you post a pic of a complete landshark? at the site it only shows a bare chassis.hummmm an angle winder really got my attention! cant say i,d buy 1 today i,d like to see 1 complete and some input as too how they go,but they look awsome.i,d sell my riggens in a heart beat if these work better. thanx for posting the good news!


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Landshark*

The Landshark is quite a car it finished second and third today in its first race. Thays quite an accomplishment. I believe there are some pictures of the RTR over on Planet of Speed (POS). I did not want to remove the body to take pictures since the car will soon be on its way to the winner in MI.

I would highly recommend this car! Its an angle winder and it gets the job done. I did not have a lot of time with the car so I would not wear it out. With a little more tweaking and time driving the car I think I could have done better than second in the BRASCAR race today.

Al put a lot of work into this car and it show. My hats off to Al and I only wish I could have brought the car in first for its debut!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

not bad 58 a 2nd and 3rd! first time out.have to google "pos" for more pics and i did send an email to al for more info. this also inspired me to run my riggen lastnite. the brass is a gas! smooth n slippery!!


----------

